# Cedar smoke House



## Sand_Blister (May 24, 2018)

Hey all, completed this last year. I figured since I was on this site 24/7 during the build I should post the build its self. Came out rather unique. Works well and holds temps decently. Got it up to 225 but realistically its happy between 140-190.












IMG_5841



__ Sand_Blister
__ May 24, 2018


















IMG_5815 (1)



__ Sand_Blister
__ May 24, 2018


















IMG_5903



__ Sand_Blister
__ May 24, 2018


















IMG_5902



__ Sand_Blister
__ May 24, 2018
__ 1


----------



## dcecil (May 24, 2018)

That is awesome, great job


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2018)

Thats a great looking smokehouse.
Gary


----------



## SonnyE (May 24, 2018)

Super nice!
Welcome to SMF!

Your wood stove is eggzackery like the first one I had in the first house I lived in after leaving home.
I remember making sheepherders coffee on it one winter. My goal was to make an enameled pot of boiled coffee.
I did succeed. Once.... LOL!
The nicest thing is you can use about anything you want as your smoke fuel. Sticks, chunks, charcoal...
Have you lined the floor and walls of the fire box with fire bricks?


----------



## Sand_Blister (May 31, 2018)

Funny you mention the bricks, I have been thinking about that for a while. Just trying to work with some bigger meats and need that temp to be higher. Might give it a shot. 




SonnyE said:


> Super nice!
> Welcome to SMF!
> 
> Your wood stove is eggzackery like the first one I had in the first house I lived in after leaving home.
> ...


----------



## chopsaw (May 31, 2018)

Nice work .


----------



## Smoke23 (May 31, 2018)

Really nice work!
I like it.


----------

